# FreeBSD Mentioned in 1999 Microsoft Hotmail Crash Article



## EGS (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow man, FreeBSD really dates back. 

I saw it mentioned from a 1999 Slash article about Microsoft Hotmail crash. A lot of user comments try to blame FreeBSD as well as a marketing ploy by Microsoft to advertise Windows as superior. 

Check it out:
http://slashdot.org/story/99/12/25/114201/Microsoft-HotmailPassport-Service-InterruptedUPDATED


----------



## xibo (Aug 2, 2011)

If it was true only because some people in slashdot are "reporting" it, then BSDs would be dying, too, wouldn't they?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

Hotmail used to run on FreeBSD before Microsoft acquired it. They then tried to replace FreeBSD with Windows 2000 but had to stop at some point because Windows just couldn't handle the load. For a very long time only the front-end servers where Windows while the back-end remained on FreeBSD. That was many years ago. I'm quite sure it's all Windows by now.


----------

